

Zuckerberg Says Obama Steps on NSA Spying Not Enough - wikiburner
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-21/obama-invites-ceos-from-yahoo-facebook-to-talk-spying.html

======
emin-gun-sirer
Just curious: of the data that Zuckerberg _could_ collect, what does he not
collect?

It should be pretty clear that this is not an endorsement of NSA's broad data
collection activities. But credible leadership in this area requires that
Zuckerberg willfully constrain and limit the activities of his own company
first.

